# Bottle Feeding- Nipples



## KozaGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I know this is horrible, but I am still very new at this and learning LOTS day by day!! We had regular human bottles on hand when our new babies came home with us this past Monday, so that is what we used for one day. I picked up a couple of the black lamb/goat nipples the next day, and we put those over a soda bottle. Today I picked up a couple of Pritchards and I am disgusted- not sure if at the nipples, or at myself!! We switched from the human nipples because they seemed to slip out of their mouth a lot. Then the black ones just seemed too big for their mouth, which is why I bought the Pritchards today. BUT THEY LEAK EVERYWHERE!!! If I can get my DH (6'6" 300 lbs) to screw the caps down really tight, they won't leak around the cap, but then still leak around the nipple, under the rim of the plastic thingie... both nipples do the exact same thing. I am frustrated with having to switch around on them, and I am tired of smelling like spoiled milk at the end of every day!!! Can someone please shed some light on this for me? (the babies are nubians and were born on this past Sunday)


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have had extremely good luck using lambar nipples. They are grey and pop onto a pop bottle as well. I put a hole in the base of the pop bottle nipples to allow for air. When they are transitioned to the lambar it doesn't take long and they are eating away.
Tam


----------



## Rockinddtoggs (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree with Tammy. We may start with the first feeding being from the human baby bottles then move to the lamb bar nipples. Much easier to use than the black nipples to put on the soda bottles. Good luck!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Lambar nipples are the ONLY kind I use for the kids. We use them from the first time the kid nurses until they are weaned. I find once they get on one kind, they won't take the others very easily. Done that before and I do not like fighting the kids to get them to switch.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Do your Pritchards have the little ball bearing in the hole under the nipple? If it is missing, they will leak.

I use the Lambar nipples on bottles as well. Even the smallest kids can latch on to them. I do occasionally use the Pritchards for a first feeding if a kid is being really stubborn or pathetic.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That is why I don't like Pritchards, your running around trying to find a bottle that threads the same as this nipple, and if it doesn't you will ruin your nipple threads or it will leak. Also you either cut the hole in the nipple to big or to small. Your supposed to make and X in those pointy ends of the nipple, that isn't easy to do, you don't just cut it off. I tube if I get a small kid who doesn't suck, but it's always lambar nipples from the beginning otherwise, this way it's not confusing to the kid when they move to their new home with a lambar nipple going with them, or when I move them to a lambar bucket, same nipple.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

Make sure the plastic cap ring is removed from the bottle too. I grabbed a bottle this year and couldn't figure out why it was leaking until I realized the ring was not snapped off.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

The first year I had babies I started them on Pritchard nipples. Or rather, I TRIED to start them on Pritchard nipples. I thought the grey (or sometimes they are black) lambar nipples were too big for newborns. Those pritchards have got to be about the worst invention ever. I'm sure some people have good luck with them, or buy them with the hopes of having good luck with them, but I HATE getting milk all over the place, and could never get them stop leaking, so I gave up. 

Everybody gets started on the lambar nipples right away and so far no problems at all. Course, I only kid out 5-7 does each year, but in about 17 kiddings, they've all taken to the lambar nipple without any trouble. I kept those stupid pritchards, "just in case".


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Pritchard nipples only work without leaking if you use the old style pop bottles. I know the Pepsi ones worked for me last year as did one brand of bottled water. This year, I used a Nestea bottle to get one of my bucklings started. Mom is now raising him. I also have those nonvac nipples from Hoegers and also use lambar nipples.


----------



## KozaGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. We bought some 12 oz Dr. Peppers today, and they screwed on just fine. They still leak a little out of the little vent hole... so the next order I place for supplies, I will get lambar nipples. I don't see us using the lambar bucket- I think we will continue to bottle feed...
we just have the 2 babies, and they are inside until we make up a kid pen outside.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Even feeding just two kids, the lambar will come in handy! I only have two at the moment and its nice not having to wait for them to take the bottles and nice not having them hit the bottles to!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Faithful Crown Nubians said:


> Even feeding just two kids, the lambar will come in handy! I only have two at the moment and its nice not having to wait for them to take the bottles and nice not having them hit the bottles to!


I agree. Last year, we used a softer nipple on a bottle to start, and then couldn't get them onto a lambar nipple. Even only feeding two kids, after a month, it gets old. I really wished they'd switch to the lambar nipple, but it was a no-go. And of course, I was so worried if they missed a feeding.


----------



## chell20013 (Feb 7, 2011)

We use the pritchard teats and absolutely love them. We've tried human baby bottles and the black snap on nipples for pop bottles with no luck. If the pritchard teat starts to leak, just turn the bottle around a little while it's in the baby's mouth. It has to be in just the right place to stop leaking.


----------

